# Are rainbags commercially available?



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I just saw Christian Vande Velde doing a segment on what the riders keep in their rain bags. I did a google search, but couldn't find them for sale. Does anyone know where they can be purchased?


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Search "cycling duffel" and you'll find plenty of choices.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yes: inGamba SciCon Rain Bag | inGAMBA

» Ted King?s take on the Scicon Rainbag


----------

